

Interview: David Byrne - tintinnabula
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/93b77c12-24e8-11e5-9c4e-a775d2b173ca.html

======
robbrown451
Where is the actual interview? All I see is an article with some quotes from
an interview.

~~~
jsprogrammer
This is a curated piece.

------
dmschulman
FT seems like the wrong place for an interview like this. Already 2 paragraphs
in the author makes a cliched references the movie Wall Street and refers to
Talking Heads "avant-garde pop".

But I will take any opportunity I can to read about David Byrne.

~~~
disantlor
I thought this was a really great Byrne interview:
[http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_603_-_david_b...](http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_603_-_david_byrne)

~~~
mturmon
I'm glad you recommended this. It's Marc Maron's podcast, of course, which is
generally recorded in his garage. He recently had the pleasure of an hourlong
interview with Barack Obama (in his garage).

Recently he has also interviewed Kim Gordon (formerly of Sonic Youth, but also
an artist), and Mike Watt (Minutemen, Firehose, etc.). The Watt interview,
especially, was just great. Such an original character.

Byrne is a shy and understated person, so he's a difficult interview subject.
They didn't exactly click, but it's well worth listening to just to see what
Byrne is up to these days. They touch on his interest in American folk art and
culture (e.g., _True Stories_ , album covers by Harold Finster, and his song
about flyover country), and connect it to some of Byrne's musical tastes,
which is a connection I had not made.

Watt:
[http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_610_-_mike_wa...](http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_610_-_mike_watt)

Gordon:
[http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_588_-_kim_gor...](http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_588_-_kim_gordon)

~~~
look_lookatme
Two of my favorite movies are _True Stories_ and _Raising Arizona_. Both are
joyful, humane and wry looks at American culture, or at least how we idealize
American culture.

Maron is a fine interviewer, but will digress into personal anecdotes too
often for my liking -- something like "we met one time in the basement of this
Milwaukee comedy club" and then go off on a tangent. It's not the worst thing
but I really don't care for old war stories like that.

In any case, thanks for pointing this out.

~~~
mturmon
His interviews with non-comedy people have fewer of these digressions (I
think). I'm not really that into his comic interviews.

